# Called in yote with turkey call!



## bowassasin (May 16, 2011)

Call in

a coyote using my turkey call last night came in on a dead run.

Sent from my LG-MS770 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Turkey sounds are an wesome call to use. I use them in the spring alot just before season ends.


----------



## bowassasin (May 16, 2011)

Right before dark worked the slate for 2 mins. Came all the way across an open field. I was shocked....there def hungry.


Sent from my LG-MS770 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

That's good to know. To bad my turkey calling sounds like a seal :lol:


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Jager Pro said:


> That's good to know. To bad my turkey calling sounds like a seal :lol:



Thats OK...Coyotes LOVE seal!!


----------



## BASEK2 (Oct 3, 2006)

Did you have a decoy out? I was considering this in an area ive been seeing a lot of tracks of both turkeys and dogs.

Sent from my MB886 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BASEK2 (Oct 3, 2006)

If thats even legal???

Sent from my MB886 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

bowassasin said:


> Right before dark worked the slate for 2 mins. Came all the way across an open field. I was shocked....there def hungry.
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-MS770 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Sweat! Good to know! Did you get the coyote? I have been carrying several odd call (slate, doe can, bleat,....) as backup calls if my foxpro quits mid hunt.:evilsmile


----------



## dmrbigeshott (Apr 18, 2010)

bowassasin said:


> Right before dark worked the slate for 2 mins. Came all the way across an open field. I was shocked....there def hungry.
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-MS770 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I've seen quite a few come in to my turkey call during the spring.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

BASEK2 said:


> If thats even legal???
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Why not? You can use one of those mechanical ribbity things.


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

Lol turkey calling with a decoy set up right in front of you... Might end up answering some CO's questions :lol:


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

Yes it's legal and wouldn't be a problem with co unless you have a turkey in possession .


----------



## bowassasin (May 16, 2011)

No decoy!!!!

Sent from my LG-MS770 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bowassasin (May 16, 2011)

But thats not a bad idea.

Sent from my LG-MS770 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I called a coyote to the edge of a field in the UP with my goose call. I forgot I had my turkey locator calls in my bag with a predator call on it. It would not come on in to the goose call. I forgot that my turkey locator call were in my blind bag with a predator call on the lanyard.:banghead3

Doesn't say much for my goose calling.


----------



## yote_caller (Feb 5, 2012)

I think I've had better luck calling in coyotes on accident during turkey season than I have when I've been hunting them. Oh we'll, at least I'm not the only one


----------

